# Keys lobster 03-27-11



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Well season ends Friday and I have to work this week so we went Sunday for the last time this year. It was slow slow slow at first. I saw 3 keepers and caught 1 in 4 hours in the water. Zach was done and so was Jen so I was going to pack it up and thought about another spot I have not hit this year. I said baby 1 more place and we will go. She's a good wife and said ok. I jump in and this place must not have been hit all year by anyone. There were so many in the holes there was not room for anymore so there was like 10 on top of the rocks. My buddy was going down in a few days so I only took 8. I was hungry and we were far from home so I called a buddy who's aunt has a place near by with a grill. We feasted on snapper and lobster and were about to leave then the cops showed up due to a neighbor calling. After about an hour of questioning they let us start our drive home at 11pm. All in all it was a good day and at least the house is being watched. Also my buddy taught me how to make a one handed snare which was by far the best thing I have ever used for Lobster. Here are some pics of the lobster and the boy.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I want to know more about the snare!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Give me a minute and I will send pics.


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

I would appreciate seeing them also.

Nice bugs~!~!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

OK.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Well Bullshark this is the one thing good about living in the Miami area. Nothing like fresh lobster. Your little boy is even cuter then one of those bugs. I can see that you are getting him started early for fishing.


----------

